# Looking for a 1 to 2 yr old male trained yellow lab pup



## sdhunterjn (Jan 6, 2009)

We recently had our 10 month old yellow lab pup put down while he was away at training. Since he had developed severe hip problems, it was the right thing to do, but quite painful for us. Now we don't have the heart to tell the kid that his beloved pup won't be coming home. We are searching for a young, trained male yellow lab that can take Duke's place in our family. Respond if you know of a pup that may fit the bill.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is a link to check, there are some pretty nice started dogs listed, on a daily basis.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=34

I do know of a yellow male that I'm sure will be for sale, belongs to a pro, nice dog but will not make a FT dog. He is about a year old, and very nice looking. If your interested let me know and i can get you the contact #. Dog is on his way to FLA. now for the winter trip., and will be back first part of April.


----------



## sdhunterjn (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm interested in more details please reply with contact information or inform me how to provide my contact info in private. (This is new to me)


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

At the bottom of each post there is a "PM" box clik on it (MY post) and it will send a personal message to me.


----------



## DakotaRidge (Nov 25, 2008)

I sent you a pm


----------



## coopny (Jan 12, 2009)

dear sdhunterjn, I have a 15 month old yellow lab who is professionally obedience trained. I am looking for a home for him where his energy and talents will be appreciated. i want him to have a good life. My kids are sad but they also want him to be happy. We got in over our heads with him but he would be great in the right environment. please respond.


----------

